# Possible oil leak(s)



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

I’ve seen weeping around the axle shaft seal on the transmission differential, but never any puddles or drops on the ground. Got 140k so I know it’s more commonly noticed after a lot of miles. See attached imagine for the shaft seal area.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

That's pretty much what mine looks like, only less oil. 
I need to get a better look on the oil pan. I know leaks in those places can be hard to trace.


----------

